# Table for raft bench



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Any reason why this won't work to cover a drop bag bay? Would prefer not to spend hundreds of dollars on a table, cause it's a table.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/la...MIw9uHlu3I1QIVzkoNCh0nhQSvEAQYFSABEgI0OfD_BwE

Thanks,

Kevin


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Just don't cook on it, stoves can get to hot for plastic


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Hmmm, good point.


----------



## ryanx7 (Apr 2, 2015)

I've used one for a couple years. Currently replacing it with a custom built one. That said I would just place my partner stove on a couple of ammo can lids and it seemed to be okay.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I've seen one in use on the river with a little hole or 2 in the plastic (molding defect?) that filled with water and got really heavy. Otherwise they are just heavy.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you looking for a table for sitting around or for prepping and cooking on. Prepping and cooking on a low table makes for a sore back.

You have a 30 inch bay to cover and your boat is at least 8 feet wide?

I use my river counters off the river a far amount. Great height for chop saw or a platform for other projects. They are very durable and with very modest care they should last a lifetime.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I am looking for a bay cover by day, prep/cook table by night. My bays are modular at this point. I think I linked the 96" version, but there is a 30x72" version for my raft 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

I added legs to my front deck. Just took some had inch pipe, the straps I use to attach to the frame and some long straps to hold the legs together. It's been working well on my 2 overnighters this summer. Didn't want to buy a table and add one more thing to carry on the boat. Legs detach and I just lay them flat in the bottom of the drop bag under the deck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

Lebowski said:


> I added legs to my front deck. Just took some had inch pipe, the straps I use to attach to the frame and some long straps to hold the legs together. It's been working well on my 2 overnighters this summer. Didn't want to buy a table and add one more thing to carry on the boat. Legs detach and I just lay them flat in the bottom of the drop bag under the deck.


How do you attach legs to table? Mind posting a pic of the side and bottom view?


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

The yellow straps that show on the top of the table attach the legs. I just run the straps through the holes in the deck and over the crossbar of the legs. When I get home today I'll take a pic of the legs by themselves. The yellow straps and the holes are how I attach the deck to the frame.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## TheThom (May 23, 2017)

Lebowski said:


> I added legs to my front deck. Just took some had inch pipe, the straps I use to attach to the frame and some long straps to hold the legs together. It's been working well on my 2 overnighters this summer. Didn't want to buy a table and add one more thing to carry on the boat. Legs detach and I just lay them flat in the bottom of the drop bag under the deck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I looked closer at that picture - how stable is that table if bumped laterally? Most factory table legs prevent over extension of the legs.


----------



## TheThom (May 23, 2017)

jonseim said:


> How do you attach legs to table? Mind posting a pic of the side and bottom view?


Could one get a set of these and screw them onto a piece of custom decking?

https://smile.amazon.com/Banquet-Ta...1502292436&sr=8-1&keywords=folding+table+legs


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

TheThom said:


> I looked closer at that picture - how stable is that table if bumped laterally? Most factory table legs prevent over extension of the legs.


It's been very stable. If you push the legs out so they are at an angle toward the ends of the table, it is very solid. The long straps keep the legs from overextending. I've used it 8 nights on the river, cooking and with kids around and haven't had any issues with it. I can wiggle it laterally and it barely moves.


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Lebowski said:


> I added legs to my front deck. Just took some had inch pipe, the straps I use to attach to the frame and some long straps to hold the legs together. It's been working well on my 2 overnighters this summer. Didn't want to buy a table and add one more thing to carry on the boat. Legs detach and I just lay them flat in the bottom of the drop bag under the deck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


This looks cheap, simple and effective. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

